# Hello from Sweeney Family Horror



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

New to the board and enjoying it already.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry...posted too quickly. We have a yard haunt in Kansas City. We try to make this haunt an experience. Each of our props supports the backstory of The Sweeney Family. An unfortunate family who were "haunted to death." We tell the story via a low power FM transmitter. People can drive by the haunt and listen to the story in their cars as they look at the props. 

Anyway, that's us. We're glad to be here.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow welcome, great blog too!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome John! Glad you're enjoying the forum, and we hope to hear lots from you.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to THE HAUNT! Enjoy your stay.  :jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the right place to enhance your sickness


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome John.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Good to see you here. Enjoyed the blog and the pictures!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy y'all!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum
Great Pics and Blog


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to _the_ forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome.....nice to meet you.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Very nice haunt you have!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our little house of horrors. Great pics.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You're going to like it here. Welcome,


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow. Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. It's much appreciated.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome Sweeney Family Horror!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hey cool looking stuff you got there, nice graves!

welcome too


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there and welcome...love ur haunt


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Again - welcome, listened to the broadcast - really got a kick out of it. Hope you enjoy the visit here as much as I do.

Be sure and post the haunt forum link on your blog!

eds


----------

